# FF not filling udder yet? Worry or?



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So my FF is due on the 12th which is in about two and a half weeks... I took this pic last week and she still looks the same.. Should I worry? I was planning to send out blood test but still haven't.. I still will since I have another doe due later but just wondering if this is normal or not.. TIA (please no comments on the awful clip job.. She was dancing and I got enough from LBNP )


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Also, I'm very close to positive that she IS bred because she is wide as a house and never came back into heat after being exposed.. And she had crazy heats!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmmm. She may not have taken. Are you setting the date with the last time she was with the buck? She doesnt look like she will be ready in 2 and half weeks. Either she was not bred or she was bred later. OR she is going to fill up last couple days prior which usually doesn't happen as often.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She was with the buck one evening then the next morning.. I don't remember which day I calculated from... But she really looks very pregnant otherwise... I'm really worried because I have seen two posts this year on FB groups where does have not come into milk at all even after kidding....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I would rather her not be bred then have kids and no milk... I don't have any milk to supplement with.. Just some colostrum to get them through the first day..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmm.... still no tissue development? Let me try to find my girls pics to compare dates with...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so my FF's definitely had more udder than that at a 5 weeks before kidding. Can you get a pooch pic? They can have huge bellies and not be pregnant.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I've heard some people say that some goats don't fill till the week before or even the day before... But I just want expecting it.. Never had this before (however I am very inexperienced in the subject)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Does who have kidded before often don't fill completely or much at all until they have kidded, but a FF has to have the tissue first, they start developing a little udder by 3-4 months usually and it gets bigger from there. So whether or not her milk comes in until she kids is one thing, but she should have more tissue by now I would think.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So your thinking she didn't take. I guess only time will tell unless I get that sample in soon! Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'm kinda thinking she's not bred. This was Buffy exactly 3 weeks before kidding (half boer, half alpine). She also had 9lb twins.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well like I said, not bred is better than kidding with no milk!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

But I swear I saw something jumping around in there! But it stops when I try to feel and she won't let me feel very long...


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Can you get a different picture? She looks like she has udder development to me, but everyone else is saying "no" so I'd like to see a different picture.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a close up? But it all looks the same.. She's just a little fat down there..






and this hasn't changed at all since last week


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How does her little udder feel? Didn't you have staph going around?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure, Kat had pimples on her udder last year so I treated her for mastitis.. Galaxy's "udder" feels soft and fatty


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

It still looks to me like she has some development. Some FF does just don't develop as fast as others. I have one due the 5th who doesn't look too much different than your girl.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Any update?


Nope lol! She's fatter..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm, this is very interesting...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Vulva is getting puffy, no udder


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I would also say not bred. There should be tissue developed and there isn't :/ what side did you see movement on? If you are standing behind her was it the left or right side?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I felt something on the right side but who knows.. It could have been anything.. I had a terrible dream last night that she delivered trips and had no milk 

But the greater question is, why would she not come back into heat after being exposed to the buck??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Several people on Facebook said they have had FF's not develop until the last day but probably just as many people think she's not bred lol


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Could have just gone out of season?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

From what I hear they should stay in season till January around here..


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We had a FF Nubian this year go until day 157 with absolutely no udder development. Took until just a couple hours before kidding for her to start filling up.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Great... Just what I need! My nerves are already on edge lol! But her belly looks like it's dancing around??..


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Following.
Hoping you get babies who will have plenty to eat. Fingers crossed.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

VVFarm said:


> Following.
> Hoping you get babies who will have plenty to eat. Fingers crossed.


Thanx! Lol! We will know within the next week!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn't despair yet. My doe I mentioned kidded today. Here she is, with her water broken-her udder didn't get any bigger either. 50% of the development came in the last 24 hours.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm still nervous but your words and photo are comforting Ranger. Thank you


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok so she's standing on things with her front feet.. Her vulva looks to be stretching or relaxing.. Not no udder! :GAAH: silly goat.. I'm gonna go see if I can try to feel again.. She hates being touched right now which is so unlike her, she is usually one of my moms puppy dog goats... She's gonna be fun to milk if she ever develops a bag


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

There is no way this doe is going to kid in the next few days..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any development at all?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

What day is she on?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Frustrating.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Can you post some pics of her hooha?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Today is day 150... I will try to get an updated pic but it's storming now so no promises  I've lost hope for babies


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry about the lighting, it's gloomy here so I had to make it bright to see...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I can't really see her kidding within the next few days either but as with goats, sometimes you just never really know. Guess that would be one of the benefits of sending in blood for pregnancy testing :shrug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Better light..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Gonna put this here so I have a reference for side by side comparison tomorrow lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It looks a little fuller to me in that last pic....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She doesn't look pregnant to me :underchair: but I am used to my girls being barrels on legs :lol:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pooch doesn't look bred to me. Did you blood test her?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree on the pooch... 
But her udder does seem to be a big bigger in the last pic lol! Idk Dee, I think a blood test is a good idea lol! 
Have you bumped her and see if you can feel any kids that way?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well it's too late to blood test now, she was due last night.. But this is what I woke up to.







Doesn't look like much but then I looked from the side...







Is it normal for them to develop so far foreword first? This wasn't there last night!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Well it may not be pretty, but I wasn't expecting it to be.. She's filling!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow! I wouldn't have suspected it but it looks like you're gonna have babies in not too long!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I know right! She was due yesterday so I almost gave up hope... I hope she has them today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my.... hopefully she can feed her kid(s).


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You must just be lucky Dee, you would just happen to have a doe who plays these kind of tricks :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lacie, her udder is still filling but I bet there is only one kid in there. And yes Lindsey, of course I would get this kind of doe  every grunt she makes has me on edge!..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Make sure you post pics as her udder progresses! She's taking the doe code to a whole notha level :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

It just seems really strange to me that she's all foreudder and like no depth, no rear lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

And her teats aren't as big as they were this morning! What is she doing to me??


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Definitely looks different


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol! She's playing tricks on me!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Gawd those teats are killing me! 







Tiny rear! Lol!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She's going to be fun to milk :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow!! That's so crazy! Lol!

And yeah, those are gonna be some teats to milk :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Oh gawd, I can't get over that udder and those teats! Sheep don't hold a candle to those teats! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What buck did you breed her to Dee?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She's bred to Monster, Kat and Obi's son from last year.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I've never seen sheep teats Lacie but I'm guessing that's not good  :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> She's bred to Monster, Kat and Obi's son from last year.


Ok thought so  was just curious lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Want one wanna guess how long she's gonna make me wait? Did I mention today's is day 151


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How do her ligs feel?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Squishy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hopefully she won't make you wait too much longer! Lol! Maybe she will go tomorrow


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

She didn't even want to eat the yummy bamboo I brought her.. She's miserable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor girlie!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She was just afraid that if you saw that udder beforehand you might have a heart attack :lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

LMAO Jill! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Hahaha prolly would have just sold her!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Aaaaaawwwww! Boy or girl?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He presented nose first, tongue hanging out.. I had to go in, I could only find one leg.... I can't tell if she has another.. He came out without his placenta or whatever so that is still in there for sure


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

How long till I should worry about if there is another? Her contractions stopped immediately after I pulled him, it was really hard for her to get him out one foot and a head at a time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> She was just afraid that if you saw that udder beforehand you might have a heart attack :lol:


:ROFL: I would have! :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Give her 1/2 an hour...

You may have to fix the ear on the boy.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Bump her belly, if you don't feel a mass bump back against your hands she's done.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on the boy, how's her udder look all filled?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I think she's done, I don't feel anything. Her udder still looks about the same.... His ears are normal, might just be e pic. She's circling him, won't let him eat

Edit: it's been almost an hour


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats! She was a tricky one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! He's a cutie!!

Haha Jill! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So since his umbilical chord broke inside her, it's normal for there to be blood right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah if his cord wasn't done transferring blood, you'll see some coming from her, but it shouldn't be a lot. Is his cord bleeding?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I tied his chord off but it wasn't bleeding, there's not a lot of blood, just looks like someone killed a small chicken lol


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Why isn't she trying to push the placenta out? I wonder what he weighs, he was a good size for her little FF vulva


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't believe she had a kid! :shock: There is hope for my FF this year then....she has no udder at all!
He's cute Dee! 
Jill you are too funny! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, sometimes after a hard birth it takes longer for them to drop the afterbirth. Give her some time.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

The placenta has a bubble too right? When she baahhhs at him I see a bubble..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Not much blood now, I think she's good


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just read the rest of the thread...this doe definitely has the code down...:lol: I cannot believe she filled that fast!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

A bubble could be another kid or it could just be the placenta. I'd bet it's just the placenta though. Her udder is tiny!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks fine to me. It may or may not have a bubble, sometimes it breaks and the fluid comes out.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

They are both doing great now! But her udder is still tiny... He's not gonna grow much with that! Lol!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You might be surprised :lol: My smallest doe with the smallest udder grew the biggest kid last year, must be really concentrated milk :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I saw that bubble again.. Better be part of the placenta lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm supposed to give him Bose by mouth right? How much? I think it was like 1/4 cc but I don't remember


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

1/4cc is good. I never do that, but it's good other people are on top of things :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, 1/2 cc for a big baby.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lucky people whose vets will let them have BoSe :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx! How big is a big baby Jill? I'm gonna try to weigh him but he's definitely not 14# like his dad was!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A big baby is not a Nigerian or a Pygmy :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Went to go get the BOSE and came back to a big gross placenta lol! He didn't like it, he yelled at me lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I shouldn't have had the FF go first.. I'm worried she won't make more milk... Her udder totally shrank after kidding.. He cleared her out in two feelings, both sides..

I'm gonna go check on them again in a bit and see if there is any change.. But I have no milk!...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's the nice thing about living in suburbia... The mini-mart is 1 mile away :lol:


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations on the buckling! 
I'm still trying to wipe the smirk off my face.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd get some whole cow milk and supplement him on that, her udder looks like it belongs on a Nigerian :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Her udder is smaller than a Nigerian... I'm going to look up udder edema and see if I think she has that... The looks to have about two ounces of milk that he can get out of each side (guessing) then it feels fluidly like edema..


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I fed her some fresh fennel. Hope it helps.. The little guy seems to be eating and staying strong so I guess he's getting enough for now. I'll keep my eyes on him for sure though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, here is what I'm working with... Not much but she's feeding the baby so I guess that's all I need from her.. Left side was not being used and it was so full yesterday that she dropped some milk so I milked about 2# from that side then tapped off the right side.. Repeated that tonight except I didn't weigh the milk, looked like less though.

Not sure why her udder is so small, her dam had a really nice udder and her side comes from nice lines.. Anyway, here is an updated pic 12 days fresh and some of the kid just for fun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, her udder is small. How much are you getting now?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I had a FF last year like that, it took her a couple weeks to really come into milk. Hopefully she'll start making more soon.


----------



## rottengoat (Jan 30, 2016)

like it cool


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm following to see how she progresses! This is crazy!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a bit late posting but-last year I had a yearling who never seemed to come in heat. The one day she looked like she might be I put her in with the buck, but she didn't want to stand. I left them together for the night.

I checked her frequently. No belly, no pooch, it was late in the season so I didn't really expect a heat cycle and wasn't surprised when she didn't have one afterwards. 

I sort of checked her off and on until I decided she didn't take. Absolutely NO udder development, no loose ligaments...nothing. I even checked on day 150!

Then, I came home from work one night and found a tiny baby in the pen. It was hers. She had a tiny udder, too. Hmmmm. She took after all. 

She had a tiny udder until she was about month post kidding, then it grew. So, there is hope for your girl!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanx for all the encouragement everyone! Please keep good thoughts and prayers for her wether.. He went into shock after his castration today.. The vet came and said keep an eye on him and make sure he eats or we can do fluids and a blood transfusion if needed.. He's still up but he looks out of it and hasn't tried to nurse yet..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Praying for quick recovery Dee
Out of curiosity, how did you castrate him? To my knowledge it's unusual to castrate them this early.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

We always castrate before 2 weeks if we are doing the "surgical" method aka rip and snip 

He's doing ok now, eats on his own.. We will see how he is by morning. Vet says if he's alive in the morning then I can name him....


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow, her udder is small. How much are you getting now?


I milked 3 # out of her this morning. Her udder is still itty bitty and she was leaking on the left side...

Update on the kid, he bled more this morning after I picked him up and he screamed... So I applied pressure for 20-30 min and he's better now.. Guess I just have to keep a close eye on him without touching...  he's still pale but the vet said to expect that and if he's eating and alert then he should be ok..

Anyone know what I can give him for pain? The vet said no banamine bc of the bleeding.. But he seems to be painful.. Kicking at his scrotum constantly..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you are having so many problems. I wonder if you could give meloxicam (sp?).


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

How about an ice pack in the surgical area? That will help the clotting, swelling and pain.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He vet said no NSAIDS.. Which meloxicam is..

We iced the area yesterday but he seems to bleed when he struggles or screams so I'm just trying not to touch him..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How awful, seems you can't do much for him without causing him to bleed, which is sad.

Prayers sent.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for the prayers. He is still doing well, he lost his voice though.. Well kinda, it sounds like a high pitched bahh now instead of normal. But he's nursing on his own and nibbling grass and dirt. Things are looking up I think


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just curious why you do the rip and snip method?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

That's what my vet does and what my first goats breeder does so since I've had goats it's been the only method done to mine. I banded a friends goat once and it was really gross.. But I may reconsider next time since this is my second problem with this type of castration... And it was different people each time I had a problem.. Someone suggested and emasculator.. I might consider that..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've always done banding, never had a problem with it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the band method as well and never has an issue either.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

My first goat I ever had castrated herniated out of the surgery site... He died the night before his surgery.. Ever since then I have been kinda traumatized.. This just really did it for me. But I am happy to say that the little guy seems back to normal! I'm still not touching him though.... I'm going to try to spray betadine on him from a distance lol!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry you have had to go through so much with your little wether. I'm glad he is doing better now. We band all of our bucklings here and have never had any problems at all. We band between 8-10 weeks. Anything older than that can be a problem. The little bucklings walk funny for about an hour and the next day are up and running about as if nothing happened to them at all! So many people post problems with banning but the majority of people I know of do not experience any problems if it is done correctly and not on an older buck.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The banding cuts off the circulation and deadens the nerves rather quickly so that there is no longing pain or serious discomfort. There should not be any swelling at all. If there is swelling, then the bands are not tight enough. Infection is not likely to happen in a banding if the area is observed well and often. I go out and spray Iodine delution on the area if it starts to look like it could open up to infection. I think last time, the next day, I even sprayed iodine on the area as it does start to cut into skin but it is like tighing the dental floss over the umbilical chord in a way as it cuts off the circulation. The area seems to close up much like a naval does. Their little bodies start working to detach and heal the area before things fall off. There won't be as many risks with banding. There are a few awful stories on banding but most likely, it was an attempt to band bucklings who were too old and too big or the bands were too small. Sorry you had to go through all of that but your little guy is on the go now and will be jumping about like he is supposed to. Glad things are going well now.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He's bouncing around now! It kinda worries me actually, I don't want him to start bleeding again  but I do think I will have to consider banding next time. Thank you for all the info


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good he is feeling better, but yeah, I understand the concern. :shocked:


----------

